
CSS Is So Overpowered It Can Deanonymize Facebook Users - everdev
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/css-is-so-overpowered-it-can-deanonymize-facebook-users/
======
sbinthree
CSS is a disaster of a programming language and a pretty great markup language
for styling. It seems like many front-end projects and frameworks are a
disaster of overbuilt tooling and compiling where things need not be.

